# Graphic card below 20k, suggestions please



## Mehul Chauhan (May 10, 2017)

*1. What is the intended use for this graphic card ? Gaming or workstation work? *(Name few Games or applications are you going to run)
Ans: Gaming (latest games)

*2. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)*
Ans: seasonic m12ii 520w

*3. What is your Max budget ?*
Ans:  below 20k

*4. Which Screen resolution will you game at (if applicable)?*
Ans: 1920x 1080

*5. What are your current computer specifications ?*
Ans: I5 6500
Kingston hyperx 8gb ddr4
Dell 22inch full hd monitor

One person is selling me seal pack zotac amp 1060 6gb gfx for 16.5k, reference by bssunil. Shipment from Hyderabad. Should i buy it because he is giving indian bill and 5 years warranty!


----------



## mohit9206 (May 10, 2017)

No he is not giving bill and warranty for 16.5k.
I suggest Sapphire Pulse RX 570 4GB. Price is around 15.5k and its the best value for money high performance card at that price. Its only 10%  slower than rx480.
And when overclocked, it matches rx480.
*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170510/50a7eaa3a383d3d832df930440182ab6.jpg

People who bought the rx480 at launch for 28k are now crying as the same performance is now available for under 16k.


----------



## Mehul Chauhan (May 10, 2017)

Is amd 580 model available in india?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 10, 2017)

Mehul Chauhan said:


> Is amd 580 model available in india?


MSI GRAPHICS CARD RX 580 GAMING X 8GB GDDR5


----------



## Randy_Marsh (May 11, 2017)

RX 580/480 would be the best option. 1060 can also be considered, keeping price point in mind. Don't even think about 570.


----------



## Mehul Chauhan (May 12, 2017)

I read that rx 580 seems to suck twice the power of 1060 and i dont have ac in my room. I dont want the heating issue under my cabinet.

Confused regarding this and as a fact that these cards are giving almost same performance right?


----------



## mohit9206 (May 12, 2017)

Mehul Chauhan said:


> I read that rx 580 seems to suck twice the power of 1060 and i dont have ac in my room. I dont want the heating issue under my cabinet.
> 
> Confused regarding this and as a fact that these cards are giving almost same performance right?


570 and 580 have 10% performance difference. So no sense in buying 580 as 570 is 7000rs cheaper.


----------



## Mehul Chauhan (May 16, 2017)

Mehul Chauhan said:


> I read that rx 580 seems to suck twice the power of 1060 and i dont have ac in my room. I dont want the heating issue under my cabinet.
> 
> Confused regarding this and as a fact that these cards are giving almost same performance right?


Help pls


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 17, 2017)

Mehul Chauhan said:


> Help pls


I'd pick the GTX 1060, reason being TDP.


----------



## Mehul Chauhan (May 17, 2017)

guys i m buying MSI 1060 6gb gaming x, do give your views please


----------



## Randy_Marsh (May 17, 2017)

Mehul Chauhan said:


> Help pls



Let me try to compare both for you.
*Performance*: both are at par, beating each other by short margin in different games. Get any of those and you would be good.

*RX 580/480/570/470: 
-Freesync*
Are you interested in freesync? If you don't know about it, you should google & read and think if you want to have it. In short, Freesync lets your graphics card to drive your freesync enabled monitor at variable Hz. Means no screen tearing, ghosting in games at all. Also, if the monitor is of higher Hz  (say 144), you will be getting true variable frames (upto 144 fps) on your monitor which is very advantageous in competitive games like counter strike.

AMD supports freesync, NVIDIA doesn't. NVIDIA has the same functionality by the name of GSync, but monitors with GSync costs very high. 
I know your current monitor is neither freesync or gsync, but sometime in future if you wish to upgrade your monitor and want to have this functionality, go for AMD RX card now as that would give you the freedom to buy cheaper monitor.

*-Heating/power consumption: *Yes, RX cards are higher on heating and power consumption when compared to 1060, but you don't have to worry about it because you already got very good PSU with more than enough power rating (520w). You won't be facing any problems regarding it whatsoever.

*GTX 1060 6GB:
- Cheaper: *It is cheaper than RX 580/480 these days. If you don't care about Freesync, get 1060 6GB. End of story.
*- Cooler/Lower power consumption:* Again, this shouldn't be a big point for you to consider for getting the card.


----------



## Mehul Chauhan (May 21, 2017)

Got my MSI gtx 1060 6gb gaming x graphic card today, mindblowing and jawdropping thing


----------



## Randy_Marsh (May 21, 2017)

^^ Great, some pics would be great addition to this thread


----------



## Mehul Chauhan (May 21, 2017)

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170521/5fd5b4fe9e49cbd0212a006215f8538b.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170521/d66624a22b6b23a2b555bbeeaeba2c79.jpg

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ssb1551 (May 21, 2017)

Congrats!!


----------



## Mehul Chauhan (May 21, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> Congrats!!


Thank you


----------



## Randy_Marsh (May 22, 2017)

Congrats!
This one is the overclocked/custom variant, how much did you pay and from where did you buy it?


----------



## Mehul Chauhan (May 22, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> Congrats!
> This one is the overclocked/custom variant, how much did you pay and from where did you buy it?


Lamington road for 23k


----------



## billubakra (Jun 26, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> Let me try to compare both for you.
> *Performance*: both are at par, beating each other by short margin in different games. Get any of those and you would be good.
> 
> *RX 580/480/570/470:
> ...



Hi dear,
I am getting components for my PC within 2 days. 2 questions-
1. Since amd cards are OOS, is it advisable to buy a freesync monitor with a nvidia card? The shopkeeper also said that they work well with amd cards.

2. I am getting zotac 1060 6gb for 23500/- amp edition for 25k. Which one should I go for?

Thanks


----------



## billubakra (Jun 26, 2017)

Mehul Chauhan said:


> Got my MSI gtx 1060 6gb gaming x graphic card today, mindblowing and jawdropping thing


Is there any difference in performance in zotac 1060 vs MSI 1060?
Simple zotac one has 1 fan whereas the amp edition has 2. Is your MSI one the amp or some other edition too?


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 26, 2017)

There will not be any difference between a 6GB 1060 of any company provided its not the overclocked variant like AMP (Zotac), Gaming X (MSI), EXOC (GALAX) and so on. I will suggest you buy any 6GB 1060 that you can get your hands on because pretty soon they will be OOS too. Dont think too much - just grab one before stocks run out. After which you might have to pay 18-19k for a 1050Ti.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 26, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> There will not be any difference between a 6GB 1060 of any company provided its not the overclocked variant like AMP (Zotac), Gaming X (MSI), EXOC (GALAX) and so on. I will suggest you buy any 6GB 1060 that you can get your hands on because pretty soon they will be OOS too. Dont think too much - just grab one before stocks run out. After which you might have to pay 18-19k for a 1050Ti.


Thanks. The shopkeeper said the same and suggested me to go for 1050 along with R7. He said there isn't much difference performance wise between 1050 and 1060.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 26, 2017)

Whoa!! Thats not true! There is a difference between 1050 and 1060. 1060 trumps 1050!

Just a small report :
UserBenchmark: Nvidia GTX 1050 Ti vs 1060-6GB


----------



## billubakra (Jun 26, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> Whoa!! Thats not true! There is a difference between 1050 and 1060. 1060 trumps 1050!
> 
> Just a small report :
> UserBenchmark: Nvidia GTX 1050 Ti vs 1060-6GB


Thanks. I will start the purchases in the evening. Last question since I will be going for nvidia will the free sync monitor give good results now keeping in mind Vineet's post above and knowing that freesync is amd's proprietary technology.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 26, 2017)

Not sure about the sync technologies used by the 2 GPU chip makers but 1 thing for sure sync tech of AMD is open source and nVIDIA's is not. So if you do opt for a nVIDIA card (which most probably you will looking at the current market scenario) then a Monitor with G-sync will be super expensive than a monitor with FreeSync (AMD's sync). Now its your call.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 26, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> Not sure about the sync technologies used by the 2 GPU chip makers but 1 thing for sure sync tech of AMD is open source and nVIDIA's is not. So if you do opt for a nVIDIA card (which most probably you will looking at the current market scenario) then a Monitor with G-sync will be super expensive than a monitor with FreeSync (AMD's sync). Now its your call.


G sync is like double the cost of Free sync. I am really confused about the monitor now.
@Vineet Sharma where are you?


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 26, 2017)

If you buy a nVIDIA card then FreeSync aint gonna help you at all.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 26, 2017)

ssb1551 said:


> If you buy a nVIDIA card then FreeSync aint gonna help you at all.


Agree. That is why I am looking for vfm alternatives for a monitor. Any suggestions?


----------



## ssb1551 (Jun 26, 2017)

No idea buddy! Better wait for suggestions from others


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jun 30, 2017)

@billubakra

1. AMP is kind of sub-brand of Zotac, basically a fancy name for a different variant than their standard one i.e. Zotac GTX 1060
2. You can use freesync monitor with nvidia cards without any problem, its just that the freesync feature won't work. Well, its better to buy a monitor with freesync than buying a monitor without anything (freesync or gsync). That way if you happen to use an AMD card in future, you would be able to make use of freesync. If you can get a gsync monitor, that would be the best.
3. If your budget is not very strict, you can opt for AMP edition (25k). Well, the difference shouldn't be much though (hardly 5%)
4. 1 fan..2 fan..3 fan..doesn't matter. More fans just looks good to majority of ppl. However, more fans do provide little more headroom for overclocking, but not much.


----------

